# Twisted 34/34/26 Kanthal



## Johan9779 (27/11/16)

Last time I built a SS monster with limited success. So I decided to try a variation. Claptons are always fun to build, but they spit in my builds. So I attempted another twisted combination. This time two strands of 34 kanthal and one 26 kanthal. My amateur and totally unsubstantiated idea was that the differences in gauge will twist unevenly and give me some of the clapton's surface area advantage.

Here is the wire.




Seems uneven. Promising.

Easy to coil.




Limitless RDA, nice and clean, ready.




All nicely tightened down. Not bad looking for me. I have done much worse.







0.46 ohms. Nice and safe.




Juiced up, lets go.




It was bound to fog up the man cave. Works really well at 95 watts.





This is a surprisingly good build. The flavour is excellent. I used my own brew, coffee, bourbon, Turkish tobacco. It is easy for the coffee to overwhelm the flavour. But with this build the flavours was nice and distinct. Probably the best tasting setup I have right now. 

I think I'll keep these coils at least till next Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## -=sT3V3=- (28/11/16)

nice twist you have there... 95wattz


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Great build and photos @Johan9779 
Hope you will be at the VapeMeet this Saturday!


----------

